# Email notifications not working?



## Mike (Mar 3, 2017)

Is there an issue with email notifications not sending properly?

I have not been notified through email of any subbed thread activity or personal messages in the last couple of days even though I've had quite a bit of both.

I've been using the user control panel to monitor activity, but of course email is always nice to have.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 4, 2017)

I was wondering the same


----------



## chopeth (Mar 5, 2017)

Still not working for me


----------



## chopeth (Mar 7, 2017)

Nobody using the Email notification system but Mike and me??


----------



## Mike (Mar 7, 2017)

Guess not lol but definitely still not working.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 7, 2017)

I do get emails, though I don't always pay attention to them; I just delete them. However, I do see them when I get them every day at midnight every day, and I have noticed that I don't get them all at once like I used to but rather some at 12 and others maybe at 1 or so. I also don't get emails for all of them anymore.

The instant email notifications feature I rarely use though, only for threads where I'm expecting an important answer, or threads that I've created.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 8, 2017)

Alberto7 said:


> I do get emails, though I don't always pay attention to them; I just delete them. However, I do see them when I get them every day at midnight every day, and I have noticed that I don't get them all at once like I used to but rather some at 12 and others maybe at 1 or so. I also don't get emails for all of them anymore.
> 
> The instant email notifications feature I rarely use though, only for threads where I'm expecting an important answer, or threads that I've created.



Maybe we have clicked "unsuscribe from all threads" unwillingly, any way to restore it?


----------



## feraledge (Mar 8, 2017)

Got a PM here, no email notification.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 8, 2017)

Mine don't seem to work either.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 8, 2017)

I haven't been getting PM emails for months, I just thought it was a setting that got screwed up.


----------



## EverDream (Mar 11, 2017)

Also I'd like to make it known that... I tried resetting my password about 5 days ago and I never got the email for that, so that is broken too. Fortunately I finally remembered what my password was and was able to finally log in (I hadn't logged in since October of 2013 previously, lol).

After the password reset email never came, and I tried everything, I emailed the staff here via "contact us" form and told them about the problem, and I never got an email back to that either, not sure if that's part of the same problem as well or not, but yeah there's that too.


----------



## Alex (Mar 13, 2017)

There was an issue with the email server earlier, but that should be fixed by now.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm not getting email notifications from PMs.

I'm also not getting any PMs, is there an issue with the friends server too?


----------

